# screwed up my lower neck/upper back BIG TIME :(



## Skib (Aug 10, 2003)

so yesterday morning i decided to go for a nice early morning work out... all was going well, did legs, shoulders and decided to do some shrugs (don't do them too often), on my 2nd set i just felt something tear/snap (not dramatically but i felt it) in my lower neck, upper back... at first i thought oh oh, this is going to be sore for a while but finished the set anyways (even the one after that), by the time i got home it was pretty sore and stayed that way through out the day... when i woke up this morning i could barely even move my neck... probably because it's still really stiff from my sleep and needs to be loosened up but it fuckin KILLS! it's so disappointing too because i really wanted to go to the gym today and then out tonight... now who knows how long i'll be out for 

i don't know what the point of this thread is, just to rant i suppose, but has anyone else had something like this happen to them while lifting? what do you suggest? just leave it and let it heal up on it's own? it just feels like i pulled some muscles or something, but now i know i'm gonna be scared to do shrugs again


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

Sounds like you pulled or tore either trap 1 or 2 or maybe your levator scaplula (but probably one of the traps.


----------



## Skib (Aug 10, 2003)

all i know is it doesn't feel too good!

have you ever done it? how long does it usually take to heal?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2003)

I have never tore a trap muscle.  I have pulled muscles before and that will put you out for a little bit.   But is you tore a muscle and it ripped down you had better go to the doctor.

I saw a guy a couple of months ago doing dips and he just fell to the ground because he tore his peck.  It was jsut hanging there.  Somehting like that will put you out for 6 months.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

That happened to me last summer.  You can get this stuff called Trameel at your natural food places.  It works great and doesn't smell.  It doesn't heal it but it eases the pain and loosens the area so you can at least move your neck again.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2003)

I dont know if you were using a barbell but I do not use one very often because it feels awkward. I also tend to do a little higher reps with the shrugs so I use weights that I can do between 10-15 reps.

If it hurts so bad you are nearly immobile I agree you probably tore something, at least partially.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2003)

Not sure I would jump to the conclusion that you tore your trap, it may just be a strain.


----------



## Skib (Aug 10, 2003)

well it's about 6 PM now and it feels MUCH better than it did this morning... whenever i strain any muscle i find it's the most sore when i first wake up because it hasn't been loosened up yet... i took some ibuprofen and my mom bought me some rexall extra strength muscle & back pain relief... i can still feel it but i don't think it's too severe as i can move my neck around full motion and such... i'll just take today and probably tomorrow off as i'm going out drinking tonight anyways


----------



## jadakris31 (Aug 10, 2003)

ive done the exact thing.. doing shrugs.. and i put my neck down.. right away i felt something weird and i thought to myself that was stupid.. and put my head back up to its natural position.. later that day and all the next day i couldnt move my neck.. it was the upper upper part of the trap .. all the way to my ear... it sucked and i really thought something was terrinbly wrong - but just took the day off and the morning after it started feeling better already .. fine 3 days after the accident


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 10, 2003)

Ivé always had serious back trouble.It may not be muscular in your case.I think it's your vertebrae because you said it's in both the neck and mid back.1. See a good CHIROPRACTOR and 2.also a good MASSAGE therapist.It usually works itself out after a few days .I think if you pulled a trap it would have been incredible pain from the beginning.Ivé been to zillions of Chiropractors over the years and they have helped alot.Ivé been very screwed up surfing,weight training and lifting at times.Stay out of hostipals unless it's an emergency,they always want to operate.No thanks.And last bit of advice,be careful my man. Aloha!


----------



## TattooedCarrot (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I saw a guy a couple of months ago doing dips and he just fell to the ground because he tore his peck.  It was jsut hanging there.



Holy shit !!  is that a common risk type injury? Or is that more related to extreme amounts of weight and/or steroids (I've heard steroids will increase muscle size but not connective tissue). That's some scary sounding stuff, just to tear a friggin chest muscle off


----------

